# Help for next pitch - Dometic RMD 8555 will not switch on



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

We're away at the moment and today a 12 reg Autotrail has arrived in the pitch opposite. They're hooked up fine but their Dometic RMD 8555 fridge freezer will not switch on. There is a very pale blue light showing it's got some power but the LED display is blank. Holding the Mode button in for three seconds is doing nothing. They've checked the socket and it's fine. They've changed the fuse in the plug to one that tests fine using a testing screwdriver. We've lent them our polarity tester and it's fine. The fridge has no light on and the display isn't working at all. The gas is on to the van but the fridge is defrosting slowly so it hasn't autoswitched if the electricity is the problem. They've been able to boil a kettle so know they've got power and their fancy display shows 4.2A incoming.

Anybody got any ideas we can suggest to them? Any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I take it they have had it on before ?

Has the switch on the actual fridge been turned off ? Ours has quite a complicated display on the fridge door and it is very easy to turn off when, for example, you simply wipe any water that might have dripped onto it from the sink drainer above.

G


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for replying Grizzly. Yes, they had it on before and it was working fine. They suddenly noticed that it was turned off after they'd parked. It's a tall tech tower with the freezer above that has a separate door. The display is completely blank apart from the pale blue light on the right and no buttons are doing anything.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the link for downloading the pdf file of the manual for their fridge:

http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/United-Kingdom/Customer-Center/Operation-Manuals/

Under Refrigerators Caravans , Motorhomes- RVs

G
Edit:

I think this is the actual manual:

English Version of Manual

G


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks again Grizzly. They've got the paper version of the manual and I've looked through it with them. There's nothing, unfortunately, in the problem solving bit as there's nothing on the display to look at!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The fridge requires a permanent 12v supply for the electronic panel to work, this is a separate supply from the 12v supply that is provided to the element when the engine is running.
Page 19 of the english version manual posted by grizzly shows the connections on picture 38 terminals C & D.


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

budgie 13,

Try this:- Servicio Technico de Reparacioes
Alicante
Tel. 965 25 85 65
They repaired my f/f back in '09. The fault was a copper pipe joined to an electric cable. The technician replaced this part & drilled 2holes to fit a saddle to stop the part vibrating while driving as this was the reason the part failed.

Dometic UK. Tel. 08446260139
Hope this helps your friend.
Jackeen


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

budgie 13,

Try this:- Servicio Technico de Reparacioes
Alicante
Tel. 965 25 85 65
They repaired my f/f back in '09. The fault was a copper pipe joined to an electric cable. The technician replaced this part & drilled 2holes to fit a saddle to stop the part vibrating while driving as this was the reason the part failed.

Dometic UK. Tel. 08446260139
Hope this helps your friend.
Jackeen


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for all help offered. The neighbours came around the next morning and said their fridge had suddenly come back on during the night. A complete mystery!


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*Fridge failure*

Hi went to France in august same fridge /freezer same fault only lasted one day ruined the content of fridge and the holiday , dometic uk were not a lot of help ,home now, new fridge /freezer fitted still on going .Hope you have better look than us .There is 3 years warranty on fridge /freezer of this age .We have a 12 plate auto trial Dakota.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

going back to fridge problems can I ask if anyone has an answer to our problem. we were driving yesterday and noticed that our fridge was not working on 12v as we drove, gas and electric functions are fine, just the red flashing light when driving, sorry to jump in on your post but thought someone might be able to help


----------

